# The Salvager on H+L



## thomaskennedy (15 Oct 2004)

Hi all

My god, what has H+L come to ??? :evil: 

That program, in my opinion, is RUBBISH

The 'coffee table' made from some crappy bits of metal, some tin boxes and some concrete :roll: 

Ugh...I hate it :x 

What are your opinions?

Ta

Tom


----------



## Woodythepecker (15 Oct 2004)

Tom, i think that rubbish or some peoples rubbish is the whole idea. He builds his furniture??????? from rubbish.
As for H&L broadcasting the program, it must be a light hearted look/pi-s take of cabinet makers.

The think that makes me laugh is the rip off prices he has to pay for the rubbish.

Its about time we had a good british furniture/cabinet maker on H&L.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oct 2004)

I've seen an oddment of this program and frankly it's rubbish (and I'm not talking about the stuff he's building from either!).

I've become a great of American Chopper, always looking out for the next time Paul Sr starts an argument with one of the workforce, especially Paul Jr.

Just wish they'd give some information about the engines and gearboxes they put in these things - lots of footage of metalbashing, but never any details about how many gears the bike has, what the pot size is, and how fast it can go etc.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oct 2004)

Seen this show blimey talk about barrel scraping and the bottom of . Seen better projects on blue peter :lol: :lol: .


----------



## StevieB (18 Oct 2004)

At least he keeps the guard on his table saw in place when cutting :shock: 

HandyMac, those choppers always look so damn uncomfortable to me. Its the arms above your head backside on the floor and hardtail setup that means they dont need to know how fast they are going or what gear they are in, just keeping them upright or getting them to turn in a circle with a radius less than 1/4 mile takes all their concentration :lol: 

Steve


----------



## CYC (18 Oct 2004)

hahahahahhahaha stevie it's funny cause it's true


----------



## gidon (18 Oct 2004)

Tom

I caught a bit of this the other day. It was pretty dire but have to admit found myself watching it through until the end. Why can't H&L bring back the good 'ole days of woodworking shows - I promise we won't complain anymore!

Woody - that was the funniest thing about it - he really did get ripped off! He honestly seemed to pay more for some old crappy scaffolding boards than I pay for KD American Oak!! And he makes out he's got a right bargain.

The only thing I have got from the show is his idea of using a blackboard for sketching - I might nick that idea.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Neil (18 Oct 2004)

I could only bear it for half of one episode, but the one redeeming feature is that at least he isn't murdering nice pieces of timber - unlike Boyz in the Wood :evil: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Taffy Turner (18 Oct 2004)

Biggest pile of poo I have seen for some time.

He spends ages and lots of money making something that you wouldn't want to inflict on your worst enemy, whereas for the same cost and effort he could build something nice from proper wood.

Only watched it once mind - I got too depressed about missing Norm to watch any more!

I can only assume that they made this program because the guy is a "character", not because it has any merit as a woodworking programme, or indeed because anyone would want to emulate him - surely????? :shock:


----------



## Dewy (29 Oct 2004)

Reference to The Salvager have been made on the Discovery H&L forum by his son.
H&L programme schedules
Rico was mates with Ricky Tate (shedheads) and they went to the audition for shedheads together.
Rico wasn't considered suitable for shedheads but the production company decided to use him for his own series because of his love of using salvaged materials.


----------



## albatross (14 Dec 2006)

I once watched one of his progs. I could not believe it when his 'welding expert' used oxyacetylene goggles while MAG welding (Electric Arc Welding). Not only stupid but also dangerous.


----------



## Losos (14 Dec 2006)

Tom,

No, didn't like it  Have only seen two of the early ones and maybe three of the ones when he's in France. Like people have said, you need a total labotomy to even consider having something he makes in your house   ](*,)


----------



## ike (14 Dec 2006)

The moral is admirable- the execution is excrable.

Ike


----------



## DaveL (14 Dec 2006)

Check the date of this thread, before getting too deeply into it, its over 2 years old. :roll:


----------



## wizer (14 Dec 2006)

what ever happened to T.Kennedy?


----------



## Colin C (15 Dec 2006)

Just one small thing to add is at least he wares a mask :shock:


----------



## Dewy (15 Dec 2006)

Wouldn't you with a face like that? :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Dec 2006)

Hi albatross

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Colin C (15 Dec 2006)

Dewy":28ixeha2 said:


> Wouldn't you with a face like that? :lol: :lol: :twisted:



[-X [-X 8-[ :lol: :lol:


----------



## garywayne (15 Dec 2006)

albatross mentions the use of oxy acetylene goggles. Years ago one could get filters for the use of electric arc welding to fit the goggles. Also in my day they where talking of replacing MIG & TIG, (metal inert gas, & tungsten inert gas) with MAG & TAG, which meant the same as MIG & TIG, electric arc welding is also known as stick welding, which is totally different.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dec 2006)

Point taken Dave  
Its easy to slag off other peoples work though isnt it?

Mr Daniels never has tried to pass himself off as a Krenov/Peter's type master craftsmen. Its important to recognise that he isnt in the business of producing expensive & exclusive trophy piece's for wealthy clients; his furniture making efforts are in the wider context of living a simpler sustainable lifestyle, with elements such as natural energy, grow your own food etc as part of a bigger picture. To judge him by those iconic "master craftsmen" standard's is just crass :roll: . Rather his succes is in getting couch potatos to get up and "dare" to break out of the "must spend lotsa disposable income to acqiure a look" mentality, and instead to have a go at creating something uniquely theirs. Some people like the neo primitive/post industrial rustic style. I mean personally I find a lot of modern furniture to be actually samey derivative tedious lacking any ideas character or inspiration etc?? and some other people feel the same. Personally I enjoy his humour and unconventional uses of unusual materials, and I accept it isnt to _everyone's_ taste. I like that he's willing to take risks, improvise, and make use of whats there. I always believed that you can learn from any crafts person whatever they do. And I have found Mr Daniels to be aproachable, helpful friendly and polite as well.  
Cheers Jonathan


----------



## Vormulac (15 Dec 2006)

I have to admit that whilst most of the end pieces are not to my person taste, I enjoy the show immensely. It doesn't make me want to go and spend £300 at the local scrapyard in order to build a table the size of the Arc Royal out of welded together milkbottle tops, but I still find it rather good fun to watch. 

And at the end of the day, isn't that one of the main goals of a tv show?

V.


----------



## Taffy Turner (15 Dec 2006)

I must admit that this program has grown on me. When I first saw it I didn't like it at all, but now it seems to hold a strange attraction. Not sure why really, as I don't like most of what he produces, but I have to admire his ingenuity and lateral thinking.

GAry


----------



## filsgreen (15 Dec 2006)

Who came first Rico or that Gavin bloke who is on H & L at the moment and is referred to as a ( and I use the term loosely) master craftsmen? I have just watched him put together a 3 foot square table and it was an abomination. I fully appreciate previous sentiments about it being entertainment, but it does give the impression to some that it is acceptable to make things that are not square or looks shabby.


----------



## garywayne (15 Dec 2006)

Gavin is an electrician. He and another bloke, a chippy who's name evades me at present had a program called Big boys, or Boys are us, or something. FWIW.


----------



## Losos (15 Dec 2006)

Are we talking about "Boyz in the Wood" here :?: 

I didn't like that one either :wink: 

Having said that I must admit there is a strange fascination about The Salvager, as others have said it defies definition, and I still say that no right minded person would want his 'end product' in their living room :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (15 Dec 2006)

I like watching Rico - as others have said,I wouldn't particularly want some of his furniture in my living room;but I enjoy the simple fact is that it is something a bit different.
And I think his big trike looks fun 8) 

Andrew


----------



## Colin C (16 Dec 2006)

I would watch The Salvager more than The Boyz in the wood ( that was very poor imo)

I dont like what Rico makes but watching would me more interest than the Boyz :shock: ( can some tell me how they got that :? ).


----------



## Dewy (16 Dec 2006)

They probably got Boyz in the Wood because Craig Philips is dyslexic and said he would do it for 1,000P instead of £1,000 lmao
His 'oppo' Rod Butler knows much more about woodwork than the big brother winner.


----------



## Colin C (16 Dec 2006)

Dewy":1k2mkjo5 said:


> They probably got Boyz in the Wood because Craig Philips is dyslexic and said he would do it for 1,000P instead of £1,000 lmao
> His 'oppo' Rod Butler knows much more about woodwork than the big brother winner.



I agree with about Rod Butler but was still a poor show


----------

